# Assembly Table tips



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I need to make and assembly table for my new smaller shop and wanted some input.

1) It will be no wider than the back side (OUT FEED) side of my table saw which is about 5 feet.

2) Maybe 24 to 30 inches deep.

3) It will also be used as a OUT-FEED TABLE for my table saw.

4) I would like it to have a laminated top perhaps with holes or slots to accept clamps and or other devices to hold and clamp.

5) Should be on casters.

6) Perhaps an folding part to increase its reach for out feed.

I have been down grade to a shop half the size I got use to so most everything must be on casters and roll out of the way as I change operations,

TIP HINTS PICS?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about scaling this down Richard


----------



## CHS49 (Sep 3, 2017)

I would be sure to add a vise of some sort. My table is about the same size as yours and I have added a vise across one end. I used a large sturdy bench vise and added 18" jaws of 2" solid maple. It was a pain in the neck to mount and fit the jaws, but well worth the effort. I use it daily and with a board clamped in the jaws, very handy to square things up.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I would design a way to easily and solidly attach the table to the saw when you're using it for out feed. That way, getting a flat combined table-surface is guaranteed, at least where the table is connected to the saw. The flatness of your floor will dictate how creative you need to be in adjusting the level of the other side of the table


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I have a VICE on my work bench


> I would be sure to add a vise of some sort. My table is about the same size as yours and I have added a vise across one end. I used a large sturdy bench vise and added 18" jaws of 2" solid maple. It was a pain in the neck to mount and fit the jaws, but well worth the effort. I use it daily and with a board clamped in the jaws, very handy to square things up.
> 
> - CHS49


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

That is an issue it is FAR from anything flat! back then they didn't bother with REBAR! I have noticed every OLD garage always has a set of 4 -5 cracks that all come together in the of near the center and radiate out mostly to the corners.


> I would design a way to easily and solidly attach the table to the saw when you re using it for out feed. That way, getting a flat combined table-surface is guaranteed, at least where the table is connected to the saw. The flatness of your floor will dictate how creative you need to be in adjusting the level of the other side of the table
> 
> - Sark


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Love the CASTER engagers.

I had an old WOOD worker mag that had a great one in it cant find it now.



> How about scaling this down Richard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

My shop equipment is more or less all on mobile platforms, and it's annoying trying to get the different surfaces to line up. The floor slopes towards the front, and every which-way in addition. I haven't solved the problem. The table saw used to be on a mobile platform, but I upgraded to a bigger and heavier saw, so it's the one piece of stationary equipment. The movable work bench gets slightly torqued and twisted when put on an uneven surface, so I'm constantly shimming when I really want a flat surface to work on. I'm thinking about mounting the table saw on steel rails. That would allow it move along one axis (against the wall or out for production).


----------



## CHS49 (Sep 3, 2017)

Richardchaos: I have a vise on my workbench! It has been there for the last thirty years and the soft jaws have been replaced several times.

However, since I got smart and built my "assembly bench" that I can walk around and roll around, I only use my work bench occasionally. The vise on the end of my assembly table gets used every day. My work bench is pretty much a collection surface these days and my assembly table is clear and clean.

I only intended my response as a suggestion and apologize for language making it sound absolute.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I just built this a few weeks ago. It's two pieces of 3/4" mdf with an 1/8" hardboard top on a 2×4 and 2×6 frame. It has a foldable extension to account for the saw motor as well as to make it a little more compact if I need the space when moving it around.

It's on adjustable feet with Rockler bench casters. I love it so far. I will be putting some t track and dog holes in it at some point after I figure out exactly what i want.

I'll be posting it to Youtube in a short while. I've also got a Sketchup file if you're interested.




























https://i.imgur.com/4H0hyny.jpg


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Very nice my friend…


> I just built this a few weeks ago. It s two pieces of 3/4" mdf with an 1/8" hardboard top on a 2×4 and 2×6 frame. It has a foldable extension to account for the saw motor as well as to make it a little more compact if I need the space when moving it around.
> 
> It s on adjustable feet with Rockler bench casters. I love it so far. I will be putting some t track and dog holes in it at some point after I figure out exactly what i want.
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I would like some apprentice I can utilize my assembly table to CLAMP/HOLD glued up drawer and door frames at 90% while they dry.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Look up the woodwhisperer's assembly table. Torsion box design (flat and strong) with cabinets/drawers. Overhanging lip so you can clamp stuff to the top.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks! It's working quite well for me and seemed to check your boxes so figured I would pass it along.



> Very nice my friend…
> 
> I just built this a few weeks ago. It s two pieces of 3/4" mdf with an 1/8" hardboard top on a 2×4 and 2×6 frame. It has a foldable extension to account for the saw motor as well as to make it a little more compact if I need the space when moving it around.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

Almost all my tools and cabinets are on lockable casters
This table has a hinged top that's held up with gas lifts. So little space in garage I planned to store it in the same space as my table saw at the time. (One apron is removable). But then i added drawers on both sides and no longer raise the top. I added clamping plates and T-Tracks. The sides overhang for clamping. 
Also planned to cut miter slots and use it for a table saw runout but I just bought a Grizzly that is not height compatible. 
I have another heavy bench with wood and machinst vice as well. Good luck


----------

